# Roller - Timisoara Crossbreed



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

I crossbred a Roller with a Timisoara Tumbler. Pretty bird, has no crest, but rolls and keeps up with my Rollers. My other Timisoaras don't tumble and aren't as strong flyers as the rollers. The crossbreed is top left, the Roller father is to the right and the Timisoara hen is at the bottom of the attachments.


----------



## Steve (Nov 2, 2013)

I have been thinking of trying to find some black Timisora ? What are their personalities like. Do they breed well ? Someone told me they herd they were stand offish in the mixed loft and hard to sex ? You mention they do not fly well. They are suppose to be a high flyer of sorts ? Not sure if they are suppose to tumble or roll. But the name implies that they might. They look like they are a white headed tiger grizzle color. I dont think they are a bald head because they would end up with a bull eye, but english baldheads have pearl eyes. Most white bald head breeds end up with bull eyes. I know they come in duns, reds and yellows also. Very pretty birds.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Tiim-roller crosses*

Attached are a couple of generation removed from the original Tim cross with roller and have been bred back to rollers.


----------



## Steve (Nov 2, 2013)

*Timasora*

Nice looking rollers. You didn't get the bull eye from the roller to come up in these. As the original roller father. I see the difference is the white frontal chest is all that is missing. But I suppose once some more inbreeding the white would come back. These are just as attractive. To bad the others do not fly well.


----------



## Junaid Ahmed Shawon (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi, sorry for my bad English. I have a situation here. 2 of my male pigeons are fully adult and alone since birth(can't find mate for lack of female). Recently they are acting strange. They started to share food between themselves through beck just like mates do. It happened several times. Is it normal or they just make themselves mate?


----------



## Steve (Nov 2, 2013)

Your english is OK. Yes , male male will sometimes mate when no female is there. Female female will also. In holding pen when not breeding season and separated sex, some same sex bond . But they will separate if you separate them and then put them with female. 

What country are you from ? What other country is next to you ?


----------



## Steve (Nov 2, 2013)

new day
By chance would you want to dispose of any of your project birds that you do not need to continue with. I just noticed you are not the same person who posted that crossed to the bald head . I do not know how much Timasoara sell for if I could find some. But it is the color or grizzle that I like. I like pearl eye on birds also.


----------



## Junaid Ahmed Shawon (Sep 27, 2013)

Steve said:


> Your english is OK. Yes , male male will sometimes mate when no female is there. Female female will also. In holding pen when not breeding season and separated sex, some same sex bond . But they will separate if you separate them and then put them with female.
> 
> What country are you from ? What other country is next to you ?


From Bangladesh(Past East Pakistan). It situated almost right side of india and upper left side of Myanmar.


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

*Pretty birds*



newday said:


> Attached are a couple of generation removed from the original Tim cross with roller and have been bred back to rollers.


Very pretty birds.


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

*sold*



Steve said:


> new day
> By chance would you want to dispose of any of your project birds that you do not need to continue with. I just noticed you are not the same person who posted that crossed to the bald head . I do not know how much Timasoara sell for if I could find some. But it is the color or grizzle that I like. I like pearl eye on birds also.


I only had the one crossbreed which I sold for basically nothing at an auction.


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

*Timisoaras*



Steve said:


> I have been thinking of trying to find some black Timisora ? What are their personalities like. Do they breed well ? Someone told me they herd they were stand offish in the mixed loft and hard to sex ? You mention they do not fly well. They are suppose to be a high flyer of sorts ? Not sure if they are suppose to tumble or roll. But the name implies that they might. They look like they are a white headed tiger grizzle color. I dont think they are a bald head because they would end up with a bull eye, but english baldheads have pearl eyes. Most white bald head breeds end up with bull eyes. I know they come in duns, reds and yellows also. Very pretty birds.


Hi Steve
I am finally getting around to answer your questions. My experience with the Timisoara Tumblers covers about a year. I have six birds that I kept for winter and will constitute breeding stock in the early spring/late winter. My birds are black and white and I find them to be a very pretty bird. I keep them with my Rollers and they cohabitate well. When I first purchased them I paid $100 for three pair, I initially had some problems breeding them due to constant fighting. After awhile I realized I had two females and four males. One male died and I never realized it was sick. I sent a second male to the auction. After that the remaining two pair settled peacefully into breeding and rearing young. For the most part, they are good parents and feed their young. I have had problems with two older males that got very aggressive and two instances where they viciously attacked a young bird that had recently left its nest. In the first case a young roller was killed and in the second case a young Timisoara was seriously injured, but I rescued it, bandaged its neck from which it was seriously bleeding, and it survived. As for being a high flyer, I find they generally like to sit on the loft roof and make an occasional flight around the yard. A few will fly with the Rollers and rarely do a tumble. They tend to come down before the Rollers. They are pretty to watch in flight. The standard color pattern is a third white along the head and neck, a third mixed colored along the wing butts and upper shoulder area, and dark flights and tail, A picture is better than a thousand words. Good luck. Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Considering Timisoaras are tumblers, I'm not surprised the crosses can roll. Timisoaras started out as a performance breed, afterall. Of course now it is just for show but the genes are probably still hiding in there.


----------



## Steve (Nov 2, 2013)

*Timisora tumbling vs rolling*

Yes, the tumbling or rolling is a recessive gene. So any group of birds that are even only slightly inbred will continue to carry the gene for tumbling . Its my limited understanding that many of the so called tumbler breeds were bred for a certain degree of high flying, to increase the flying priority the rolling or tumbling was probably partially selected against. This is why when you read about many of the tumbler or even high flyers it usually makes a note that some of the birds may tumble. I assume the differance between a tumbler that tumbles and a roller is the roller flips more than once or twice creating what they call a spin. The tumbler if they tumble is only one flip or two. But I only guess at this. When I was younger I had some fantail roller crossed birds, looked like syrian fantails. Quite entertaining birds, gregarious active hybrid. When let out to fly they would circle with very loud wing cracking and rather than glide after the wing cracking they would do a tail ride and fall in a verticle and then mount up to regain lost altitude with continued wing cracking only to tail mount again. I used to tell my friend in school that had rollers that I call them tail kickers because of the way they flew. Given the tiger like grizzle color they carry appears to be dominant, an out cross to a plain colored non grizzle high flier would enhance back some better flying ability rather than tumbling. The pictures of them they look like they have the body and wing structure to be a fairly good flyer, I am a bit disappointed with the report of their flying ability. Very pretty looking little birds never the less.


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

*Rollers verses Tumblers*

I believe you are correct concerning Tumblers doing a single flip and Rollers doing a series of two or more. I've raised Rollers for 20 years off and on and I know them well. I had some tumblers such as the Timisoara, I now own, and have observed Bald headed Tumblers in my youth. One flip was about the best you get out of them. The Rollers give you a real tumbling experience. I have had a couple of mad rollers that have tumbled to their deaths. Exciting to watch but unless you caged them eventually they tumbled to their deaths, not a good trait from my point of view. Bill


----------

